# Array in Datei Speichern



## BFreakout (2. April 2004)

Hi,

wie kann ich eine Array die ich z.B. aus einer Datei geoeffnet hab

$account = file("accounts.dat");

und anschließend bearbeitet hab in einer Datei speichern

mein Problem war, das er nur den String "Array" in die Datei geschriebn hat..


----------



## Sir Robin (2. April 2004)

http://www.php.net/implode ... schon hast du wieder einen String


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. April 2004)

... oder auch


```
foreach($account as $row) {
 fwrite("accounts.dat",$row);
}
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. April 2004)

Einige Leute wandeln das Array mit serialize(); in ein speicherbares Format - OHNE die Struktur und die Werte des Array zu verändern oder zu löschen.
Mit unserialize() läßt sich wieder das Array unverändert herstellen:

Serialize (LESEN) 
unserialize (LESEN)


----------

